# Signs of Recovery?



## bcall2043 (Jul 11, 2012)

Just went by Charley Davidson's shop where he is trying to take advantage of a "cool" day to straighten up his new larger shop. The local high is forcast to be about 82 F but with high humidity. I offered to loan him my large shop fan which is a repurposed attic fan. He declined because of the floor space it takes up.  After thinking a few minutes he countered that he sure could use it on a day like this but only if I would take some of the stuff he did not get rid of at his garage sale that occupied equal or more floor space than the fan does. 

Is this signs of recovery from the "old iron" disease? Thinking ahead about floor space and what you really need and what you can do without! Maybe there's still hope.

Benny


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not sure I would consider that a "recovery".  As I see it he is just trying to clear some room so he can get more "stuff". :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## bcall2043 (Jul 11, 2012)

Came in the house just now to cool off and take a break from the project with the wife. We are building a storage rack for the glass she bought Monday. Working together is great. All the mistakes I make are her fault. As Charley said this morning "Today is all about her".



ScrapMetal said:


> I'm not sure I would consider that a "recovery".  As I see it he is just trying to clear some room so he can get more "stuff". :biggrin:
> 
> -Ron




Ron,
That is a good observation. I think maybe I was almost hood winked into a trade. I take Charley's garage sale left-overs and my fan fits into their old place. Charley ends up with open space, new stuff (my fan), and I have his old stuff.

Benny


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 11, 2012)

bcall2043 said:


> Ron,
> That is a good observation. I think maybe I was almost hood winked into a trade. I take Charley's garage sale left-overs and my fan fits into their old place. Charley ends up with open space, new stuff (my fan), and I have his old stuff.
> 
> Benny






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Charley!!

Paul


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 11, 2012)

Benny I still say you should of hauled that harvest table back to Tn with you----- it sure would of gave me some more floor space in the showroom


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 11, 2012)

bcall2043 said:


> Ron,
> That is a good observation. I think maybe I was almost hood winked into a trade. I take Charley's garage sale left-overs and my fan fits into their old place. Charley ends up with open space, new stuff (my fan), and I have his old stuff.
> 
> Benny



Yep!  He's actually sinking deeper in to it.  Now he's getting devious and plotting how to further his habit.  Before you know it he'll be saving spare change and aluminum cans to cash in and pay for more tooling (that's some of what I do ).

He's a goner. :lmao:

-Ron


----------



## bcall2043 (Jul 11, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> Benny I still say you should of hauled that harvest table back to Tn with you----- it sure would of gave me some more floor space in the showroom



Gary,
It would give you more room in the showroom but problem is there is no room for another table at our house. Judy already has a table in the kitchen and one in the dining room. Both seem to become "horizontal storage" for her craft stuff. I scored a real nice corner computer desk set when they closed the office in Nashville and Judy got that too. Judy covered it with craft stuff leaving no room for a computer. I am forced to use a small student desk in a corner for the computer. Hardly room for a computer and a cup of coffee.

Today we built a new rack to hold the sheet glass that Judy bought from Ted. We had to put it under the front porch in the storm safety room because the area in the basement where the Logan lathe was is now taken over by Judy's glass craft stuff. She does not have "old iron" disease. She has whatever you call the one caused by various other crafts. I have attached a photo of the new glass rack with the large sheets of glass stored away. The sheets are roughly 4 square feet each. The smaller glass she bought is not stored there yet.

Benny


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 11, 2012)

Spending quality time with the wife.) I just listed my radial arm saw on ebat trying to get some more floor space in my shop--- I never use it any more. Have you been watching the prices of mills on ebay----geee wiss they are almost giving them away.


----------



## bcall2043 (Jul 11, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> Spending quality time with the wife.) I just listed my radial arm saw on ebat trying to get some more floor space in my shop--- I never use it any more. Have you been watching the prices of mills on ebay----geee wiss they are almost giving them away.



Gary,
Time well spent. Wife mentioned today while we were working on her glass rack that we did not work together on projects as much as we did in the past. I think that was a hint.

I know what you mean about a radial arm saw. I have one in the barn that I can't recall the  last time it was used. Maybe I should sell it also. 

 I can't look at mills for sale because I have an strong attraction to mills. 

Benny


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 11, 2012)

RAS are out of fashion with the sliding mitre saws so popular (and portable). I have one as well that is in mothballs. Have a spare tablesaw and planer in storage too. I guess I should convert them to something useful.....like cash.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 11, 2012)

Tony I am doing this the hard way-----Buy high---- sell cheap---- it's hard to come out using this method. A couple months ago I sold a $3k table saw for $350.00 just to clear some floor space.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 11, 2012)

Ouch! Well, I'm not really as cramped for space as some of the guys here, so I'll let mine sit a while yet. Or I'll find some charity to donate to and get a write-off. Or maybe a budding carpenter/cabinetmaker who needs a little help. I'd probably give some of my stuff to someone like that.

You must have had a Unisaw or a Powermatic.....3k should buy a lot of saw. $350? Ouch again!


----------

